# How much post-delivery bleeding is too much?



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

I felt terrible after giving birth to my son. Awful. The midwife estimated that I'd lost 250 cc's of blood. during delivery The next day (when I continued to be so weak), they did bloodwork that estimated I'd lost closer to 800 cc's.

That's not that much though, is it? The numbers mean nothing to me. All I know is that I felt miserable for several days after Thomas's birth. I took Floradix, which helped... but I always felt like I missed out a lot on Thomas's first days of life.

I read the post below about controlling bleeding, and I will definitely try the RRL and alfalfa. (Should I start that now, or is that just in the third trimester?)

I'll admit it: I'm scared to go through it again. Natual labor was hard on me, but the aftermath was much harder.

Anyway, sorry for this ramble. So I guess my questions are 1) Was that an ok amount of blood to lose? And 2) what can I do so I won't be so destroyed after labor this time?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

"Normal" blood loss, as far as hospital environment/records go is generally less than 500 mls. 800 isn't really a stretch, and it's hard to estimate that based on hgb and hct levels (I assume that's the lab values that were used for the estimate) unless you had those levels measured immediately prior to birth. Transfusion isn't usually considered until estimated blood loss is over 1000 ml, IME.

Your best insurance is to build up your blood before delivery, and the sooner you start that the better. Start taking alfalfa and RRL as soon as you can get some. Nettle tea will help, too. Also look at other dietary means to get 80-100 mg of protein per day--meat, dried beans, cheese, etc. Floradix is great, but it's expensive and derived from alfalfa anyway. I've saved mine for the last few weeks for an "extra" boost since the alfalfa tabs are so much cheaper.


----------



## Lookingup (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you so much. This is very helpful. I'm going to start the RRL and alfalfa asap... and hopefully have an easier go of it this time.

Thanks again,


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I've had three c-sections, so they do estimated blood loss a bit differently (and I would think it'd be more accurate, but I could be wrong). With my twin c-section, estimated blood loss was 1000cc. We all went home 24 hours later, and recovery was really easy overall.

With my second section (singleton), EBL was 900cc. Recovery was super easy then too.

With my third section (singleton), EBL was 400cc. Recovery was even easier.

Now, all that said, the third section with by far the least amount of blood lost in surgery was the only one that I had any post-partum bleeding with. I did not bleed AT ALL with the first, spotted for about 3 days with the second, and had red blood for about 24 hours followed by spotting for another 48 hours with the third. Then on post-op day 8, I picked up the baby in her car seat and got the stroller out of the back of my truck (couldn't be avoided). I bled red blood for about 10 days off and on after that.

My third section is the only one performed by a doc outside of the military hospitals. Total time from incision to close was 20 minutes, something that simply doesn't happen in the military teaching hospitals I delivered in the first two times. As my DH said as they were wheeling me out of the OR after section number 3, 'They don't give you time to bleed here.' He was amazed at how fast they worked compared to what he's used to seeing where he works.

IIRC, up to 500cc is considered 'normal' for a routine vaginal delivery and up to 1000cc is considered 'normal' for an uncomplicated c-section. Interesting to me is the reading I did that indicated a normal pregnancy will result in an increase in blood volume for mom to the tune of approximately 500cc, so obviously our bodies are perfectly capable of losing a certain amount of blood without it being a problem since we have more to begin with due to pg itself.

FWIW, DH is an anesthetist and says that he doesn't routinely see any signifcant change in vitals or other issues until blood loss during c-section reaches 1500cc or greater. That level of blood loss is not normal, nor is it common, though.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Did you have any bleeding while you were in labor?


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I lost a fair amount of blood after my first birth but felt pretty darn good afterwards other than a really sore rear. After talking with my midwife after my 2nd birth, I was surprised that I was on the verge of postpartum hemmorage, according to the books and amount of blood I lost. Anyway, I'd say rest a lot in bed with your precious baby, drink lots of water, eat lots of yummy nourishing foods (what my dh would call "good karma" food), continue taking your vitamins.
I also wouldn't worry much about "doing it all again" when you're ready to think about baby#2, because people's birth experiences tend to be soooo different. I know so many people who had really difficult first births and had 2nd babies that practically popped right out with no trouble at all.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I agree with the pp-- just because you bled once doesn't mean it will happen again.

I hemorraged after my 1st (no blood transfusion needed) and it has not happened with my next two. I asked earlier if you bled during labor because I did-- a lot and throughout the whole thing. I have read that that can be a sign you will hemorrage later. With my next two, I didn't bleed at all, minus just the little bit of normal bloody show, and did not hemorrage either.


----------

